# Horse Poem For my AP Lit and Comp Class



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

This is a poem that I wrote for the poetry unit in my AP Literature and Composition Class. It is about My haflinger Foxfire. 

Kristen Bissell
October 19, 2006
Poem

The Luckiest Girl in the World

Walking out to the redwood barn with a metal Viridian roof,
I see a bushy yellow blur in the distance.
As I get closer I call out Foxy Girl, 
and out of nowhere, like a bolt of lightning my baby comes galloping up to me,
stopping only seconds before bulldozing me into the sandy pasture beneath.
I look into her glistening auburn eye, and feel all of my worries dissolve away like magic.
She takes the apple from my palm and we walk into the barn, and get ready for our ride. 
I take the dandy brush to her dust covered coat, beneath, a soft, silky, golden-copper fur appears. 
I untangle the thick bur filled mane of white snow. 
As I slide the reins over her neck I whisper are you ready? and she nickers back softly to me. 
Once the helmet is fastened to my blonde head, I pull myself onto her and say Foxfire letâ€™s go. 
We trot down the gravel, autumn covered road with a delighted look on our face. 
My heart feels light.
My right leg moves back and I give her a tight squeeze, 
all of a sudden we gracefully step into a canter,
the crisp harvest breeze rushes over my reddened cheeks. 
I feel her powerful limbs hit the ground beneath me with each stride.
We feel as one. 
Heading back to the barn I discover that my life could not be better.
After I groom and water her, she follows me back out to the pasture.
She takes the carrot I offer her,
and walks off, just a bushy yellow blur in the distance. 
I am the luckiest girl in the world, 
I have love for my Foxfire and she has love for me.

Here is an explanation of the poem. Tell me what you think. 
When writing the poem â€œThe Luckiest Girl in the World,â€ at first I just wanted to write about how happy my horse Foxfire makes me, but as I went on I discovered that I am thankful for this horse. She has changed my life in so many ways since I got her for Christmas last year. My heart just lights up every time I see her. She doesnâ€™t do anything others would consider important, but I donâ€™t feel as though I would be the person that I am today without knowing her. So instead of this poem mainly being about my pony Foxfire, it is also about finding something that can relax you and make you happy. It is also about being thankful for what you have. 
I have used many poetic devices to try and get the meaning of my poem across. One device I used is the Imagery. I tried to use happy, positive words to describe things in this poem so readers could feel my happiness. I also used alliteration in order to emphasize important lines in this poem. And I used repetition in order to get across all of the love that I have for her, and that in turn shows my happiness. Last, the title of this poem is very important. It is in line 23, and shows how I love my pony, and that I am very happy and thankful for what I have, not what I donâ€™t have.


----------

